# Army Highschool?



## Blunt Object (15 Jun 2005)

I didn't know where to post this and I figured it would get the most attention here so sorry if this is the wrong board.

 I was thinking the other day. Me and many of my friends have all wanted to join the army for some time now. The part that sucks is I'm going to be the only one who can join anytime soon because none of them meet the high school or educational requirements.

That's why I think it would be good idea to offer some sort alternative such as a Military school. You could go there everyday and learn about the military life style (drill, deportment, tactics, weapons training etc...). This way you could have soldiers who have been trained for years before they actually join the army.

I know there would obviously be lots of expenses and stuff like that, but I think that way we could open the doors to a larger stronger military seeing as I'm sure there are lots of smart, intellectual people that would like to serve in the forces but can't because of some  stupid education paper. 

I'm pretty sure they used to have schools like that because I've heard of people talking about my highschool (Westdale in Hamilton, Ont) and how it used to be the official school for the ASH of C and how used for military stuff.

I was just wondering if anyone else had a similar opinion.


----------



## mover1 (15 Jun 2005)

have you ever heard of CADETS? The RESERVES? Both are outstanding organisations that do just what you are talking about.


----------



## tree hugger (15 Jun 2005)

Check with your school to see if there are any co-op reserve courses running next year.


----------



## Blunt Object (15 Jun 2005)

I know what cadets is (most of the time a joke, no offense to anyone) and i know what the reserves are, but what I'm saying is there should be something like highschool for people that have their sights set on a career in the army but can't stand going to school. 

I know many of my friends would make amazing soldiers but they can't stand going to school (frankly neither can I) and because of this they are screwed out of enlisting unless they wait untill they are 19 and can write thier  GED exam.


----------



## c4th (15 Jun 2005)

Blunt Object said:
			
		

> I'm sure there are lots of smart, intellectual people that would like to serve in the forces but can't because of some   stupid education paper.



Who are not at least 17 years of age with a grade 10 education?  If there are they have motivational issues.  

Stay in school lads.


----------



## andpro (15 Jun 2005)

Do you mean like a High school version of RMC? Or a school where you only learn military? if thats it then it is a really bad idea. From what I have learned from this forum the military supports a good education. If you want to make it far you would be smart to stay in school.


----------



## Blunt Object (15 Jun 2005)

Ya a highschool version of RMC that can be used as an alternative to the 15 credits needed. I know school is important and I plan on finishing (sometime this decade I hope) but it just sucks.


----------



## plattypuss (15 Jun 2005)

Nothing in Canada like that, although the US if full of them, however given their current recruiting woes, they may become scarcer.  Here is a short list of US Schools, perhaps they have a foreign student policy if your parents would go for the high price of education - although they would save money on groceries etc ;D

Admiral Farragut Academy, St. Petersburg, FL 
Army and Navy Academy, Carlsbad, CA 
Carson Long Military Institute, New Bloomfield, PA 
Culver Academies, Culver, IN 
Hargrave Military Academy, Chatham, VA 
Howe Military School and Summer Camp, Howe, IN 
Kingswood School, N.E. Somerset, UK 
Massanutten Military Academy, Woodstock, VA 
Missouri Military Academy, Mexico, MO 
New York Military Academy, Cornwall-on-Hudson, NY 
Randolph-Macon Academy, Front Royal, VA 
Riverside Military Academy, Gainesville, GA 
St. John's Military School, Salina, KS 
St. John's Northwestern Military Academy, Delafield, WI 
Valley Forge Military Academy, Wayne, PA

As a caution however I would recommend you watch an old movie called TAPS.


----------



## 48Highlander (15 Jun 2005)

Blunt Object said:
			
		

> Ya a highschool version of RMC that can be used as an alternative to the 15 credits needed. I know school is important and I plan on finishing (sometime this decade I hope) but it just sucks.



Get your parents to shell out the $20,000 a year required to send you to a private military academy.   I just hope you realize that, no matter the method of instruction or type of atmosphere, you're still going to be learning the same material.  If your only real problem is that you find school boring and have trouble motivating yourself to go (like I did), then a military academy will help motivate you to learn.  Personaly, I figured that it'd be much better to put in some extra effort at motivating myself than to blow $20,000 a year to have someone else do it for me.



			
				plattypuss said:
			
		

> Nothing in Canada like that, although the US if full of them, however given their current recruiting woes, they may become scarcer.



Wrong, they DO exist in Canada.  Robert Land Academy, for example, is one.  And how exactly would "recruiting woes" impact private military academies?  ???



			
				plattypuss said:
			
		

> As a caution however I would recommend you watch an old movie called TAPS.



Don't be silly.


----------



## c4th (15 Jun 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Get your parents to shell out the $20,000 a year required to send you to a private military academy.



I'll march anyone to and from high school for $19,000 per year.  Discounts for brothers and sisters.


----------



## dutchie (15 Jun 2005)

Blunt Object said:
			
		

> That's why I think it would be good idea to offer some sort alternative such as a Military school. You could go there everyday and learn about the military life style (drill, deportment, tactics, weapons training etc...).



They already have that, it's called BMQ/SQ.



			
				Blunt Object said:
			
		

> I'm sure there are lots of smart, intellectual people that would like to serve in the forces but can't because of some   stupid education paper.



How smart are these people if they can't get past Grade 10?


----------



## plattypuss (15 Jun 2005)

48Highlander

In the US for example, parents may not want to send their children to a military academy which may continue their interest in joining the military.   The same reason why US recruiters are finding more and more opposition to their relatively free access to high schools to conduct recruiting drives.  Something to do with their sons and daughters dying in Iraq.  If your parents won't support you, you won't be attending.

Thanks for the info the Canadian Military school, very interesting. Apparently Vimy Academy in Edmonton is one as well although on their site I think they mention they are public...


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jun 2005)

Blunt Object said:
			
		

> I know there would obviously be lots of expenses and stuff like that, but I think that way we could open the doors to a larger stronger military seeing as I'm sure there are lots of smart, intellectual people that would like to serve in the forces but can't because of some   stupid education paper.



Sounds alot like the CFAT Q&A thread we had.

"what do you meant i can't join becasue i faile the test...its my right to join, you are just trying to screw me"

Whats next ? " what do you mean i cant get promoted to SGT because i failed my QL6A ?"


----------



## paracowboy (15 Jun 2005)

school's boring, huh? Suck it up. Finish High School.


----------



## Pieman (15 Jun 2005)

Not saying it is a bad thing, but the Canadian military school is geared towards students who are not functioning in the regular system and usually require extra attention and discipline that can be found in a military school environment

http://www.robertlandacademy.com/


> Over 75 staff assist students in developing self-confidence and self-worth through genuine academic achievement and personal maturation.
> 
> Boys are admitted based upon their potential for success. Many have experienced difficulties related to attitude, concentration, focus, respect, or have been diagnosed as ADD, ADHD, ODD, or LD. The majority experience an increase of at least one full grade in their marks within their first year at the academy.



I was also very interested in attending a Military school when I was about to enter into high school. I wish I had that option. I looked into a few military schools in the states, but it was well beyond my parents capabilities to pay, and I was not interested in the Robert land academy due to the fact   it is for people who are having trouble in the normal system (I wasn't)

I wonder if there is enough demand in Canada for a military H.S. aimed at people with academic drive, and who intend to move onto University or RMC?


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Jun 2005)

I'm not sure what you think happens in the military, but Basic Training, Qualification Level 3,5,6 courses, Communications, First Aid, Individual Battle Task Standards, Primary & Advanced Leadership Qualification courses are an awful lot like being in "high" school.   It is not always exciting or taught by outstanding instructors in uniform.   If you don't have the discipline to shut up, sit down and learn at a grade 10 level, I'm not sure I want you sitting beside me in a trench with a loaded weapon.   The individual, collective, in-service, and out-service courses never end.   I have have been studying since I joined the CF 20 years at university. If you think Cadets is a joke, just imagine what basic training lectures on how to make a bed, how to dig a hole and how to crawl through the mud in the rain will satisfy your thurst for adventure.

If you don't have the patience and tolerance to finish what you started in high school, I might suggest you save your money and a recruiter's time until you grow up a little bit.

**Last Edit for grammar


----------



## 45506445210414924 (15 Jun 2005)

we'll put Gunner98, i had the same "thoughts" as Blunt Object. Dropped out of  school for two years, went and worked my ass off for a measly 6 bucks flipping flippin burgers haha, not worth it went back to school and im in my final week and i'll finally have that piece of paper in my hand proudly going into the Canadian Forces. Never had the motivation to sit down and pay attention to what the teacher said, but it comes back and bites you in the @$$(especially when your buddy is a grade 12 graduate making $20/hour    
My best advice, keep motivated for the military and tell yourself and your buddies if you/they want a career with the military you guys gotta get that grade 12, and if you choose not to go with the military, and stick it out in civi life, the best job you'll get without your diploma is a $10 job changing oil at jiffy lube haha, i think now adays they even require you to have gr 12  :

Dont let anyone tell you that you cant do it man, and its only up to YOU

goodluck


----------



## c4th (16 Jun 2005)

Pieman said:
			
		

> I wonder if there is enough demand in Canada for a military H.S. aimed at people with academic drive, and who intend to move onto University or RMC?



Maybe, but RMC certainly doesn't need to be interested and there are not many other Universities that are having a hard time filling their class-rooms.  Recruiting offices get hundreds of applications a year for RMC from high school graduates with straight A's, team sports, cadet experience, community service etc....

Those who are selected have at least some demonstrated self-discipline and academic drive.  A one last stop before dropout or juvenile detention is unlikely to produce the potential officer candidates we are looking for.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (17 Jun 2005)

> but I think that way we could open the doors to a larger stronger military



-Stronger?  Probably not.  Bigger?  Probably.  But whats the use having a big army of idiots who don't have the discipline, patience or intelligence to pass something as simple as high school?



> a career in the army but can't stand going to school.



Well.  Sorry to break it to you,. but the army just isn't for you.  There is, unfortunately, a lot of class room stuff, and a lot of stuff to study.  Much of it you have to pass or thats it...you get the boot...

If you cant stand school, maybe a profession as a pan handler?


----------



## jerrythunder (19 Jun 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Join the reserves and finish high school, ...




yeah thats actually the best option for a person still in highschool who wants to join the army, why quit highschool and cut off any other options you have for other careers????


----------



## gun plumber (20 Jun 2005)

I'm surprised that none of our older and keener EME types haven't jumped in here yet.
At one point in time,the Canadian Army had a program for its aspiring technitions.This was to be a academic/military school in which its students would not only preform in a academic(read highschool/trade school) and at the same time complete general military training.
This was the day of the "Green Monsters" as they were called,due in part to the green stripe that they wore to identify them(a tradition that still exists today at CFSEME),and many a fine crafty graduated their ranks,only to carry on and serve with great distinction.
So,it could be done in todays world and be done correctly.But,with all the manpower shortages and the general cost of running an army home and abroad,I doubt it could ever get out of the "drunken talk at the mess"phase.
stay in school,and pick your trade well.


----------



## Glorified Ape (26 Jun 2005)

There's already a program to do your last year of highschool in the CF at Campus St. Jean. It's called Prep Year, though I believe it's only available to people continuing on to RMC. My friends that have done it seemed to have liked it alot - if you're really gung-ho about the military and don't mind the 5 year mandatory service after you get your degree, give it a shot.


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Jun 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> The educational requirement is there for a reason...
> 
> Not saying that education=intelligence (necessarily), but having at least grade 10 (better yet, your highschool diploma) shows that you are at least halfways mature and somewhat educated.
> 
> ...


I'm going to say this just ONE more time. I didn't finish high school.  I served 23 years in the Engineers.  Most of the "smarter and better educated" pups that came through in the last 10 years or so couldn't wait for their BE to expire, let alone be a lifer.  No, I didn't finish very high in the food chain... That is attributed to being opinionated and outspoken, not stupid...Again, who needs a diploma to lift heavy things and put a round downrange.  I apologize if I've offended any of much smarter people than me...

Kat


----------



## 48Highlander (26 Jun 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I'm going to say this just ONE more time. I didn't finish high school.   I served 23 years in the Engineers.   Most of the "smarter and better educated" pups that came through in the last 10 years or so couldn't wait for their BE to expire, let alone be a lifer.   No, I didn't finish very high in the food chain... That is attributed to being opinionated and outspoken, not stupid...Again, who needs a diploma to lift heavy things and put a round downrange.   I apologize if I've offended any of much smarter people than me...
> 
> Kat



Things are a bit different these days.  Back when you joined, you could also probably have gotten any number of civiian jobs without a highschool diploma.  Now your options would be more limited.  Nobody's suggesting that you're stupid just because you didn't finish highschool, however, these days it would be stupid not to.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 Jun 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Hence me saying education does not necessarily confer intelligence upon someone. However, as was pointed out to you, these days MOST employers will not even look at you if you do not have at least a highschool diploma, especially if you are in the 20-30 age bracket. Including the CF, often people with only a grade 10 education will be advised by their recruiters to finish high school (same advice given by many people on this site).



Like my grandfather always told me when i was younger, "you can give a man an education, but you cant make him smart"


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Jun 2005)

There were many of us in my basic training course who were "uneducated, violent louts", to quote from another of my favourite threads.  The unfortunate truth is that we were not all brought up in loving, nurturing homes that placed any importance on education.  The army once upon a time offered a home, and a family that many of us never had before.  That loyalty was returned in kind, by spending 20+ years in the service.  I never got the memo where the army became a corporation. Since corporate mentality took over, IN MY OPINION, there are far fewer well educated types that are willing to devote their lives to the service.  Unfortunately, for many, "it's not an adventure, it's just a job."

Kat
P.S  Before anyone gets the wrong idea, I am a huge advocate of education for my kids.  I would never want them to face the obstacles in life that I have.  However, the requirement for a diploma in the army is unnecessary. IMHO...........fire away!

P.P.S    It has always been the uneducated, the slow, and the stupid that have made up the bulk of the worlds armies in the last few thousand years.


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Jun 2005)

Kat Quote, " It has always been the uneducated, the slow, and the stupid that have made up the bulk of the worlds armies in the last few thousand years."  

Let's not forget the conquered, the criminals and the delinquents who were not necessarily stupid or slow, but were offered the choice between jail/prison and military service.  Many of our finest (read hardworking) senior NCMs were in the latter category.


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Jun 2005)

Agree 100%.... 

Kat


----------



## Matt-Z (28 Jun 2005)

hehe.. I had this same problem. I was a single credit short of making it onto the Co-Op course and on top of that I was 15. They wouldn't let me sign up because i was too young even though when i took the course i would be the proper age. I found the knowledge of my passing would lead to the start of my career in the Canadian forces was enough encouragement for me to pass my grade 10. Not only that but once your in and are considering a Reg force career you will learn that there other classes you need to take to get into your chosen career. For instance, I suck at math but now learned that in order to become a Combat engineer like I dream I must get grade 12 calculus  ;D

A lot of people in my SQ course some Ash of C and some Rihleys both agree that one of the biggest challenges of the reserves is balancing your military life with your social life, Just think of highschool as your earliest example of this. But in the end it dont really matter because being part of the CF will be one of the best jobs you will ever have.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Jun 2005)

I find the Army IS the majority of my social life...


----------



## x-zipperhead (28 Jun 2005)

Grade 12 calculus to become a combat engineer ?  Just curious where you heard this.  I'm not saying you're wrong, it just doesn't sound right to me.  Are you talking MOC 041 or Engineer officer?


----------



## Blunt Object (29 Jun 2005)

If there were an army high school you could teach things like tactics and strategies longer so they become like a second nature to the soldiers.Training could be more "in-debth" and there could be an even greater selection in training.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jun 2005)

Blunt Object said:
			
		

> If there were an army high school you could teach things like tactics and strategies longer so they become like a second nature to the soldiers.Training could be more "in-debth" and there could be an even greater selection in training.



How do you perceive the current training system for soldiers to be deficient in these respects?

Who do you see attending this high school? Every potential soldier, which would be a pretty big effort to sustain? Or just the ones who think they don't like regular high school and maybe an "army" high school would have fewer classes and more machine gun ranges?

If you want to learn soldier skills, finish high school and join the army. If you want further academics focussed on the military; finish high school and apply to RMC in a Military Arts and Sciences degree program.


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Jun 2005)

If our youth are going to be able to learn tactics and strategies at a high school, then maybe we should call it Mercenary Junior College.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (29 Jun 2005)

Life is FULL of things that you don't want to do. Get them done in the least amount of time and move on to what you enjoy.

I think the CF has done an excellent job of providing opportunities through both the Cadets and Reserves that can combine with High School or, in the Reserves case, post secondary institutions to produce a well rounded individual. I think also that most, not all, Canadian parents are more likely to enroll their children in standard high schools combined with the Cadets rather than a private military institution, costs aside. 

Finish school. If you hate school you should make it a personal goal to not only finish it but, excel in it. Imagine the pride you can take in knowing that you tackled something you hated and mastered it. You certainly won't been given options on doing only things that don't "suck" while at BMQ.


----------



## infamous_p (30 Jun 2005)

As previously mentioned in this threat, Robert Land Academy. 

I attended Robert Land Academy for a year - it is a private military boarding school (grades 6 - 12) for boys. You say you would like basic military knowledge and skills as well as a high school education combined, this is what this school offers. You will learn drill, basic dress and deportment, rank structure, have an opportunity to earn your way up through the ranks and be put into leadership positions, etc. Many people who attended Robert Land Academy have decided to join the CF upon leaving the school and have turned out to be great soldiers. 

Knock yourself out: www.robertlandacademy.com


----------



## jerrythunder (1 Jul 2005)

i know that this has already been said but YOU CAN be in the army while you are in high school. its called the Reserves. lol and if you cant pass high school ( and im not talking about taking all academic classes and getting the good grades im talking about just plain passing with mediocre marks and applied and open classes) then i doubt that you would be much use to the canadian forces or even society.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (2 Jul 2005)

I was actually talking about something similar in another forum... except in that case it wasnt a high school, but rather, a high school course. Something like gym class... like a mix of fitness gym class and out door adventure gym class, where they do stuff more militarily... like try to instill discipline, have a good pt regime, do certain things outdoors that would also help them out in a possible military life, etc.


----------



## GO!!! (2 Jul 2005)

Various high schools used to have Cadet programs like this as late as the 1970s, but they were discontinued as a result of a lack of instructors and (surprise) budget cuts.

To echo - once again - those on this site - you need to finish high school. Yeah I know. Some guy at home dropped out in gr 10 and now drives an Escalade. So did Bill Gates. But MOST dropouts are flipping burgers, changing my oil and driving 86 rustangs. I plan to retire early and wealthy. An education is a means to an end, and it is unlikely, though possible, that you will go anywhere fast in this day and age without high school as a minimum. Even the skilled trades demand it now.

Buck up, it's only 2 more years.


----------



## bled12345 (2 Jul 2005)

Jesus... in debth? you REALLY need to go back to highschool man.  I have no sympathy for dropouts who just "don't like school" and think they will become succesful by sitting around smoking pot all day long. In fact I fully support this idealogy, for without it who would pump our gas, flip our burgers, and clean our carpets? 

Like it was said earlier... your comment about "some of my friends would make really good soldiers but just can't stand school" You know what? Thats B.S.!!! mark twaine (sp?) said it best, "don't let school get in the way of your education" All of the valuable things I have learned in life were for the most part outside of school. Highschool in all reality isn't really a test of intellect, but a test of CHARACTER! If you don't have the CHARACTER to tough something you don't enjoy out, then you have no hope in hell at being able to tough out the military!!! That kind of thinking is just ridiculous. If you want to do things in life that you enjoy? Guess what buddy, you have to ***EARN*** them. Nobody brings you everything you want in life on a silver platter. This thread truely infuriated me. I am not flaming those who have to drop out to work and have a house or food etc, there are circumstances I understand... but once you get yourself settled it doesn't mean you have to sell yourself short and just never go back.


And just for the record, I was a highschool dropout too.... But I went back and graduated, and damn was it ever a good feeling.


----------



## CH1 (2 Jul 2005)

To the young Lad

FINISH School!!!!   Everybody has given you   good reasons to see it through.   There is 1 reason that is first & foremost:   YOU.   There is life after the military.   You could decide after your 1st hitch it isn't for you & quit.   By then you will prbably be a statistic with wife & 2.5 kids.   There you sit, even Rotten Ronny wouldn't hire you at that point.   You end up in a $6.00/hr dead end job.

It is now plenty tough on civvie street to get a 1/2 decent job with grade 12.   If you finish high school & continue with a military career, Gr 12 will help not hinder you.   With Gr 12 you will find the courses easier to comprehend.   Whether it be military or civvie career, it is easier to advance your education with Gr 12 vs Gr9.   DO IT FOR YOURSELF!

Cheers & good luck in school


----------



## Vigilant (7 Jul 2005)

I always wished that  I had enrolled in  the Reserve co-op program in high school. A semester off to do military training? Man, if I had only known...


----------



## reccecrewman (2 Sep 2005)

You say that cadets are a joke? Well, cadets cover many of the things this "Army school" of yours would. Drill, dress & deportment, some small arms.......... heck, you can even get your jump wings in cadets (and wear them on your uniform in the real Army!)  So before you write them off, I think you should actually look a little deeper into it because there's lots you could gain from being in cadets


----------

